# Need an "algae buster" for plant leaves



## joemomma (Apr 7, 2006)

What do you guys do for algae on plant leaves? Cut and remove, or do you have some sort of critter that takes care of this chore for you? My NPT has started to develop some dark-colored algae on some of the plant leaves, so I was thinking if I had a couple of algae-busting critters in it I could do without cutting and removing the affected leaves. I've also started to notice some green, really splotchy-looking algae growing on some parts of the glass. This I can just wipe off, as it is not bad at all.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

joemomma said:


> What do you guys do for algae on plant leaves? Cut and remove, or do you have some sort of critter that takes care of this chore for you? My NPT has started to develop some dark-colored algae on some of the plant leaves, so I was thinking if I had a couple of algae-busting critters in it I could do without cutting and removing the affected leaves. I've also started to notice some green, really splotchy-looking algae growing on some parts of the glass. This I can just wipe off, as it is not bad at all.


I find that bristlenose plecos work well for getting algae off of plant leaves w/out harming the plants, as do ramshorn snails.

-ricardo


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

I wipe it off the broad-leafed plants and glass the rest I rely on ramshorn snails for... once the plants are well established, the algae slows down.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Back when i had algae problems I found that chopping them off worked best for me. Eliminated the eyesore and eliminated the hassle of trying to clean them. IMO it also seemed to help getting rid of the algae as a whole too.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd add to the abovementioned practices throwing in some hornwort, elodea or najas to soak up the excess nutrients so that the problem doesn't recur after removal of the algae by hand, snail or fish. My plants only have spot algae when I'm not careful with adding fertilizer.


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jul 17, 2004)

For a NPT, one key to busting algae is not to change water. It's difficult to resist the urge to do something, but after a month or so, the plants acclimatise and outgrow the algae.

For badly infected leaves, I cut it off. I also leave a few Yamato shrimps to do the fine cleaning for me.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Oto


----------



## beznsarah (Aug 1, 2006)

Having some tank cleaners helps. It's not a solution for algae but a good idea for most tanks. Otto's, Amano shrimp, Bristlenose plecos


----------

